# A Beginners Journal



## jpgeronimo (Aug 4, 2007)

Hello everyone, my name is Jon, and I'm looking to get into the gym.  I weigh about 155 and am six feet tall.  I would like some help on some subjects through the way because I am only beginning to lift.  Here are some of my goals. 

-Bigger arms
-A thicker upper body
-Wider Back

I attend Rutgers University, so I have access to their gym during the school year.  Im looking to work out about three times a week.  

Im wondering what, if any, supplements i should take, and how often.  Also what kind of diet i should be on.  If anyone could help me out that would be great.  I am also looking for a split that would work.  

Thanks.


----------



## jpgeronimo (Aug 4, 2007)

I also meant to add that I read the stickies in the begginers forum, if that helps at all.


----------



## jokbc52 (Aug 9, 2007)

get your diet in order and a  quality multi vitm/min


----------



## fyredup1286 (Aug 10, 2007)

hes right brother geronimo...u gotta get a good multivitamin and take it every day.  its one of the key ingredients in staying healthy.  U can find em newhere, but the brand is urs to choose...i would say do some research on it furst.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 10, 2007)

So your planning on bulking I assume? If so whey protein, creatine, and fish oil are always good choices. Your calories should be over 2500 calories since that is probably around your maintenance level. 3000 calories should be good to star and see how your body reacts, if you dont see a response slowly increase cals until you do. Also make sure they foods you eat are healthy clean foods. Weight gain by eating junk isnt the same, trust me I know. Hope this helps you out alittle


----------



## katt (Aug 10, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing your workouts!


----------

